# Rockport Ice Party Help Needed



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

As you may know, there will be 40 young kids attending the Party.
Most of them have never fished before.
I suggest that there be 1 coach for every 2 kids which means that there will be a need for 20 coaches.
Please post up if you will be available to help.
If you have an extra rod or 2 to loan to the kids that will also be a big help.

We will be fishing close to the ramp so the kids will be close to restrooms and the ramp, where that will be served lunch.

We need volunteers to donate hot dogs and buns.
I will bring 16 dogs and buns and I think that Bears Butt will be doing the same.
We will need enough dogs for the kids and any volunteers that would like to join us for lunch.
I would guess that 80 dogs and buns would be about right.
There will also be hot soup and hot chocolate for everyone.

More to come.
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

I'd love to help! I have any equipment they may need, and I would be bringing my two children as well. I'm sure, the social factor would greatly improve the experience.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ideally we are hoping to have some donations of rods to give the kids as well. I met with Sportsmans Warehouse in Midvale yesterday and they will provide some donations but unfortunately I wont know what they will be until Feb 1st. 

Please note that we cannot have any kids in ice tents with volunteers (as it can put the volunteer and kids in a compromising situation that we dont want to have to address) but we would like a few tents with heaters that the kids can go into without volunteers to warm up.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thus far we have the following individuals that have volunteered to help:

Ton_Def
Bears Butt +2 friends
Chaser
Chaser's Dad
Josh12ga

But we definitely could use more people. I will likely be manning the cooking and helping get that process up and moving. But anyone that has anything that they think would be useful would be very appreciated


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Bax, I have 4 poles and could easily take 4 kids. I have two others that will help as well. They only have 3 poles between them, but we will figure something out.

I will bring my ice tent and heater.

Grandpa D, For sure I will bring a couple packages of hot dogs and buns. What about ketchup and mustard? Chips?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Bax, I have 4 poles and could easily take 4 kids. I have two others that will help as well. They only have 3 poles between them, but we will figure something out.
> 
> I will bring my ice tent and heater.
> 
> Grandpa D, For sure I will bring a couple packages of hot dogs and buns. What about ketchup and mustard? Chips?


As it gets closer, we will do a head count of who is bringing what.
If you could bring Ketchup, Ill bring mustard.
We will ask others to bring chips.
Bax may also need volunteers to bring paper bowels and plastic spoons.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm involved with the Evanston Kid's Fishing Derby. We get about 450 donated fishing rod set-ups every year. There maybe some left from last summer's event, I will ask.

One thing to keep in mind: hand fishing is always an option. It's not complicated and it's a lot of fun. I still hand fish on the ice.


Sign me up to coach a couple of kids.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> As you may know, there will be 40 young kids attending the Party.
> Most of them have never fished before.
> I suggest that there be 1 coach for every 2 kids which means that there will be a need for 20 coaches.
> Please post up if you will be available to help.
> ...


Hi Grandpa D!!

Do you need anymore food donations? I can pick up 4 packs of dogs and buns along with chips, mustard and ketsup. When I get the ice rod/reel setups from Anglers Den I'll get with you to setup delivery of the donations from the Den and K2.

Sincerely,
Kim


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Also, we will be having a "pre-game" meeting, February 1st @ 7:00, location TDB.

We will get together and take a full inventory of volunteers, clothing, gear etc. This will give us a clear picture of what we will have left to achieve in the following days leading up to the party and give everyone a chance to get acquainted and do a quick brainstorm on how to make this a 5 star shin-dig for these young-uns.

Thanks again for the support. These kids deserve it!!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Also, we will be having a "pre-game" meeting, February 1st @ 7:00, location TDB.
> 
> We will get together and take a full inventory of volunteers, clothing, gear etc. This will give us a clear picture of what we will have left to achieve in the following days leading up to the party and give everyone a chance to get acquainted and do a quick brainstorm on how to make this a 5 star shin-dig for these young-uns.
> 
> Thanks again for the support. These kids deserve it!!


Tree, do you want all of the volunteers that have stepped up to help present or is this meeting more for the organizers? We have a bunch of folks on "the other leading site" that have volunteered as well and I'll need to let them know about this if you want them present.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

K2,
we could definitely use your donation of dogs, buns and chips.
Thank you for offering. I'll get with you as it gets closer to the event.
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

I am happy to help... I will Bing my 6 yr old daughter with me.. I have 2 extra poles that's can be used I also have a tent and heater that I can set up for kids to warm up in.. please let me know if there is anything else I can or need to know....

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> K2,
> we could definitely use your donation of dogs, buns and chips.
> Thank you for offering. I'll get with you as it gets closer to the event.
> Thanks,
> Grandpa D.


Already than...mark us down for donating 4 packs of dogs, buns, and several boxes of variety chips...along with 2 ketsup, mustard (plain and spicey), large pack of napkins. Let me know if you need anything else...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Also, we will be having a "pre-game" meeting, February 1st @ 7:00, location TDB.
> ...


Anyone that is able to attend, volunteers and all. It's more or less a grounding. We'll have some pizza or something like that and get square with where we are at with all of the donations etc.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Grandpa D I am planning to come up with a forum member and his daughter and maybe my son. However the Army has me on a string and I may be in Georgia during that time. If that is the case I would still be interested in donating food at a minimum. It would be easiest if I brought it to you since I will only be notified of my travels a day or 2 in advance.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Kenny.
I hope that you will be able to join us on the ice,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm busy with kids every Saturday in February except this one. So may as well fill in the flush, eh? If you can use me as a volunteer, I'm in. My new squeeze wants to help, too. Can also bring some tackle. Tell me where and when you want us & we'll be there.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Fin.
We will let you what time we will need you as soon as we get it.
We will be meeting at the ramp inside the Park.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Fin! We really appreciate your help / support 8)


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Anybody else going to be attending the Ice Party?
Looks like we could still use some help with the kids.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Dale, I have a few more adults coming that will be helping. Add em to the list!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Chaser and his dad will be coming


----------



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

What date is this party and i'll see what I can do to get off work. I have 4 rods, two, eskimo quikflips, fish finder, underwater camera, etc....


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

XxFIREBOYxX said:


> What date is this party and i'll see what I can do to get off work. I have 4 rods, two, eskimo quikflips, fish finder, underwater camera, etc....


The party is Feb 4th and we are hoping to have volunteers there at 9:30 AM. Thanks for being willing to help! 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I will bring 40 containers of 50 mealworms each for the kids.

I'm still working on the rods.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I will bring 40 containers of 50 mealworms each for the kids.
> 
> I'm still working on the rods.


Sweet!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

We will be meeting to discuss the ice fishing event, take inventory and make final plans. Some pizza and comedic relief will be provided.

Wednesday, Feb. 1 @ 7:00

UWC event head quarters (Airplane hangar)

2482 South Sky Park Dr (Approx. 1560 w.) 
Woods cross (Take 2600 south exit and head west)

If you have trouble finding it call me @ 801-628-8761

Please bring any remaining clothing, gear etc.

See you there!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a reminder about tonight's meeting. Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Those UWC guys seemed like a great bunch, thanks for the pizza, can't wait for saturday!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*PUGSGEAR DONATING!*

Great news!

I spoke with some people here at work ( http://www.pugsgear.com/ ) and I'm pleased to say that Pugsgear is going to donate approximately 20 pairs of warm gloves for the event.

I'll try to see if I can talk them into some hats as well when we pick them tomorrow.

I'll be at the ramp between 9:30 and 10:00 to pass them out.

Thanks, Pugsgear!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

That's great!!!
Thank you for doing this LOAH and Pugsgear.
See you at the ramp.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: PUGSGEAR DONATING!*



LOAH said:


> Great news!
> 
> I spoke with some people here at work ( http://www.pugsgear.com/ ) and I'm pleased to say that Pugsgear is going to donate approximately 20 pairs of warm gloves for the event.
> 
> ...


Wow! Thank you so much for asking them! We really appreciate it 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

But wait! There's more! :lol: 

I pulled some strings and now there will be quite a bit more product given away tomorrow.

Not only will we have some gloves for the kids, we'll also have some warm knit hats.

Additionally, I'll have polarized sunglasses, microfiber bags, window stickers, and really good coupons to give away to anyone who wants them. Very cool of PUGS to do this.

See everybody there!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

WOW :shock: :_O=:

That's awesome. Props to Pugs for this!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Catherder said:


> WOW :shock: :_O=:
> 
> That's awesome. Props to Pugs for this!


+1000

Double props to Pugs, and to you as well LOAH!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

stillhunterman said:


> Catherder said:
> 
> 
> > WOW :shock: :_O=:
> ...


Because I want to one up you Perry....

+1001!

Thank you so much!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Alrighty guys, Chaser and I are headed up now. If you need anything, feel free to call me


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

I hope you guys are all having a blast. I wish I could have made this one. I think this is a great idea! I can't wait for the report!


----------

